# cutting hexagons



## Entwyze (Jun 14, 2007)

im trying to make raised hexagon garden beds,from PT 2x6 stock .each side will be 24",,What angle should I Mitre?


----------



## skymaster (Oct 30, 2006)

See post hexagon miters above LOL I screwed up enuf with talkin thru my butt today :yes::icon_smile::laughing:
JackM


----------

